# Datenrettung?



## HerHde (26. Oktober 2013)

Ahoi liebe Community,
meine Frage lautet, ob meine Daten noch erschwinglich zu retten sind?
Ich habe eine bis auf 20 GB volle WD20EARS, also eine Platte aus der wunderbaren Caviar Green-Serie, nunmehr die dritte, die kapituliert. Diese HDD fiel beim Wiederanlaufen aus dem Eco-Modus aus, wenige Tage zuvor war der SMART-Status noch fehlerfrei. Nun scheint die Platte (wenn ich die Akustik richtig deute) z.T. nicht anzulaufen, was sich durch ständiges An- und Auslaufen bemerkbar macht, und in einigen Fällen klingt es so, als würde sie langsam drehen, und manchmal erklingt ein ständiges Klicken.
DriveSaver's Simulation klingt also abwechselnd nach folgenden Fehlern:
Clicker Failure
No Spin/Seized Motor
Spin Up and Down

Tests mit WD-Software, auf Win8.1 und auf Linux zeigten, dass nur noch der Gerätename, aber nicht die Seriennummer, Kapazität und SMART-Status abgerufen werden können. Es gab keine Erschütterung und auch sonst keine mir bekannten äußeren Einflüsse.

Da ich noch eine baugleiche Festplatte habe, tauschte ich die äußere Platine aus, leider erfolglos. Der WDC-Support (habe noch Garantie bis 25.06.2014) verwies mich auf RMA oder die Datenrettungsdienstleister, allerdings schrieb mir einer davon "Der endgültige Preis für eine Datenrettung liegt immer im 4-stelligen Euro-Bereich."
Als Student und chronisch arme Socke wären ca 500€ ein noch zu vertretender Preis, die meisten Daten auf der Festplatte sind "aus eigener Herstellung" und der Fehler scheint sich nicht unbedingt auf die Daten ausgewirkt zu haben. Was soll ich nun tun, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Festplatte nur reparieren zu lassen? Soll ich sie zur Analyse einsenden? Findet man wohl einen Reinraum, den man anmieten könnte oder, ach, ich weiß auch nicht...
Deshalb frage ich nun auch nach einiger Recherche. Bitte helft mir! Vielen Dank.


----------

